# kostenlose Aktionen für Photoshop 6



## RioT (29. Mai 2001)

Hi!

Weiß jemand wo man kostenlose Aktionen (*.atn) für Photoshop 6 findet ??
http://www.actionxchange.com weiß ich schon, da sind aber meistens nur für ps 5 und die funzen dann bei mir nicht richtig.

Ich hoff mal, mir kann jemand helfen. Thx schonmal im voraus !!


----------



## Scalé (29. Mai 2001)

http://www.screenz.de


----------

